# Soft hand transfer for 50/50 cotton poly blend that won't scorch?



## hmpl (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone know of a plastisol transfer formula with a soft hand -- like TE's Hot Split or 613/FM's "vintage" formula -- that can be pressed onto dark colored 50/50 cotton poly blends without leaving a scorch mark? 

Does this even exist or am I chasing a unicorn?

Related: What's the max temp a 50/50 shirt can generally take without scorching? 

Extra info: I'm using Gildan Dryblend 50/50 at the moment. When I press 613's Vintage (375 / 7 seconds / heavy pressure) onto WHITE it's great... but when I use the same settings on BLACK, I get the dreaded scorch box that won't go away.

I'm using 50/50 'cause I was having trouble with 100% cotton (tested a bunch of brands) shrinking up under this particular design and causing waviness/curling. 

So if there's a better 50/50 shirt, or a 100% cotton that doesn't shrink, I'd love to know about that, too!


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd look at Versatranz. I press onto 60/40 blends at 320 and it works great.


----------

